# ACD lovers, show us pics......



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I got some new pics of Betty today. Check them out......


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Duncan my ACD mix..

























Betty is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, Duncan looks great too..... 

Another saved tail...


----------



## bll2783 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Cooper!










He still has his tail


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks for sharing... 

Awsome!!!!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Another saved tail...


Are their tails usually docked?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't have any pics but I hope more people do...I LOVE ACDs...what a beautiful coat on them!!!
I love the tails too...they're fluffy!!


----------



## bll2783 (Feb 5, 2008)

In the United States, for whatever reason, many of them have docked tails. In the rest of the world though, they are intact.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats an ACD?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Other names used includes Blue Heelers, Red Heelers, Queensland Heelers, etc. And I think there's a couple others as well. But yes, Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They are stunning pooches,very unusual markings


----------



## caseymom (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know how to post a pic...but i do have a 4 month old austrailian cattle dog/beagle mix and was wondering if you fellow cattle dog owners can give me a newbie some advice. Know they need lots of exercise and seems to be very smart. Just having a real hard time trying to break the jumping and nipping problem. any suggestions??


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd start out with Obedience school. Work on either Sit or Down, and lots of treats and praise.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Good to see your ACD people repping,my Bully peeps are hiding from my post ur bully thread.

ACD'S are beautys.


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

Heeey! My girl's a mix but her coat practically screams "I HAVE ACD ANCESTRY!" I never even considered the breed before I met Zoe. Now I love them so much. 

Here are some pictures from a recent riverbank romp.


----------



## Zollow (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's another (baby) picture to prove she really does have a Cattle Dog coat.


----------



## Shannonp73432 (Apr 3, 2007)

Here they come... Na I'll just post a couple.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's another of Betty and her playmate, Nell, the Border Collie.....


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

AKC standard and UKC standard both require the tail to be left ON. It even has it's own blurb. Most ACD's I see in my area, have tails.

Perhaps the reason is more to do with the people considering their dogs This Breed.

SOME of the missing tails in the USA could also be natural bobtails.


----------



## Shannonp73432 (Apr 3, 2007)

Another, reason some people cut off the tails is because ranchers have had their dogs tail get caught in gates in lots while working cattle and livestock. 

My ACD has her tail cut for just that reason she was bred to work. But personally I much prefer to see them with tails.


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

I did notice that as I poked around the 'net. It seems to be a rancher/working dog thing. I don't see them docked often because I am usualyl around folks that show. A Beagle friend of mine has ACD's actually....they're a tough little breed. LOL.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

As for getting the tails docked for working, it's not really necessary. It's like the other herding breeds, like Border Collies, you don't see them docked, and they don't get their tails caught in gates either. I've had my Betty at a couple herding classes, and while she's never had to be around gates yet, she keeps her tail low enough while working the sheep where it wouldn't be a problem anyways.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

HoundedByHounds said:


> AKC standard and UKC standard both require the tail to be left ON. It even has it's own blurb. Most ACD's I see in my area, have tails.


Thank you, I was hoping someone would make that correction. Some ranchers DO dock their ACD tails, but it's hardly the majority. I've yet to come across a docked Heeler myself, and they aren't exactly rare in my area.


----------



## Shannonp73432 (Apr 3, 2007)

It's all in the minds of folks, but just last weekend I saw that very thing happen to a Border Collie in a cattle lot. And frankly until I saw it for myself I thought people who said that were just plain full of crap. I just stood in disbelief. 

Personally, I wish my Nikki had her tail

I think it would add a little somethin' extra to her Kaboos if you get my drift.


----------



## caseymom (Jan 7, 2008)

here is a picture of my acd/beagle mix. i just love her. her name is casey. she is 8 months old and likes to get herself in trouble!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Duncan again









He says he's a smart dog too!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Duncan is so cute.... Great pics.......  Is that a dog training manual he's reading? hehehe......


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He says he's a smart dog too!


You'll notice Duncan's eyes are CLOSED in that picture. Clearly, it's all an act


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> You'll notice Duncan's eyes are CLOSED in that picture. Clearly, it's all an act


Ummmmm, look closer, lol. His right eye is open, lol....


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> You'll notice Duncan's eyes are CLOSED in that picture. Clearly, it's all an act


Haha!  What can I say? That's my Duncan.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is my youngster.... Call Me Work N Some Magic...... AKA Merlin




















And I never understood the tail docking thing on ACDs. Why would you take a very agile and athletic dog and take away its counter balance?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree... Great looking dog. Here's a current pic of my Betty......


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> I agree... Great looking dog. Here's a current pic of my Betty......


She is a good looking girl..... When an ACD is your friend, you have a REALLY good friend.


----------



## jbenson (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's my two, the red puppy is now 10 weeks old, the blue one is almost 3 yrs.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I had an ACD mix and she was smart as a whip! Had to have a pool in the summer and a heavy blanket in the winter...strange dog at times but I loved her. She loved to be loved on...more than any other dog I have ever had.


----------



## momto7dogs (Feb 15, 2009)

I have got to get better pics of these guys. I dont have a digital camera. The one I had broke. I got anthor ACD, shes a blue. Her name is Sparkle. I am going to try to get more pics up next weekend. Here is Andy not the best pic.


----------



## momto7dogs (Feb 15, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> She is a good looking girl..... When an ACD is your friend, you have a REALLY good friend.


Shes beautiful she looks alot like my Sparkle.



Shannonp73432 said:


> Here they come... Na I'll just post a couple.


 He reminds me of my Casey. He looked alot like him. I think hes a beautiful boy.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This is the only picture I can find of Misha...she is across the street waiting for me to give her the ok to come across. 










I would have another one except she shed like crazy...and shed her whole coat about twice a year...or so it seemed. Her hair came out in big clumps! But she was a sweetie.


----------



## jbenson (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, my blue one is the smartest, best dog I ever had. I can just talk to him like a person and he knows what I am saying. The other one is 10 weeks old and potty trained. That's new to me, still teething and potty trained. Also momto7dogs- that is a great looking dog!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok how did this thread get passed me? So many beautiful dogs!!!! Sorry if im resurrecting a three yr old thread but ACDs are my heart dogs, lonewolf your collie is beautiful also! I will get my pics of my girls soon, hope this thread stay alive.

Also, for reference, ACDs use their tails to steer their bodies, known by some as the 'rutter tail' the proof is when I watch my girls chase squirrels, Izze is much better at it, she out turns Jo (who is tailless) every time lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, Chloe is an oversized Sheltie, not a Collie, lol. I currently have Chloe, and 2 Border Collies. Betty, my ACD that I had is now herding cattle.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some of Merlin all grown up and ready to rumble..


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I really like looking at all the ACD pics. I'm glad you resurrected this thread.

My girl is a mutt, but she sure has had a lot in common with the ACDs we've met in person, so I always wonder if she has some in her.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Oo, I'm glad you resurrected this thread, dogdragoness!
I love ACD's, but I've never owned a purebred. I do have a mix, though. Her body SCREAMS ACD, with something more dainty, as she's not "thick" like a pb ACD (and obviously she doesn't have the ticking. lol)


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Cerbie says he wants to see some more floppy-eared cowdogs up here. And whoever said that ACDs make good friends was soooo right. Cern is my buddy, much moreso than the weiners. He's so intune with me that it's freaky sometimes.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I was trying to post pics of the girls that I took today with my phone but I can't get them to upload , there are tons on my Facebook page... MODs, is it ok if I post a link to it? Since im strictly mobile here with no desktop & its hard to use hs pic upload thing.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

What? You want me to hijack the thread? OK THEN.









































































HIJACK COMPLETE.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney is of course a mix, but ACD is always high on her list of breed guesses because of all that ticking.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Sydney is just really beautiful. I love her! If you need a babysitter let me know  No guarantee of return though.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

eeloheel said:


> Sydney is just really beautiful. I love her! If you need a babysitter let me know  No guarantee of return though.


Hey, same for Barsky.  I don't see the red ones around here very often at all. He's very handsome.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i agree, Sydney is gorgeous! Here is my Izze, its really hard for me to post pics on here since im mobile, here is the address to my Facebook account: www.facebook.com/Dogdragoness hope this is right & MODS I'm sorry if i broke any rules of this forum, i skimmed the rules & don't think im breaking any, there are TONS of pics of the girls on there.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pics everyone, and I don't think posting that link will be any problem at all. Now we get to check out your photos...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah when you get there, just to to 'photos' there should be tons of pics there. I mobile upload some like... every day practically lmbo.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

But first you have to accept the friend request. If not, we can't see them.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Sydney almost looks like Jo in the face lol.

Lonewolf>> I have been having probs accessing my Facebook account lately, they have made it really hard for ppl that are mobile since they have had a lot of probs with phishing so I have heard. My account was one of he ones that was phished. I just reset my password, so I have to wait 24 hrs before I can access it again & change my album status to public lol.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Here also is the link to my photobucket site... Hope it works.
HTTP://photobucket.com/dogdragoness


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Eeloheel-
I have always had a strong preference for blue dogs but, man oh man, Barsky is a looker.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

You all are NOT helping with my ACD crush...NOT HELPING at all!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep checking out my photobucket page, I add new pics all the time.


----------



## gera (Jun 22, 2011)

New to the forum, Here is Seven, two month old Red Heeler. She is very Smart, Knows sit, down and fetch commands. Very happy with her, how do you guys control the nipping and bitting?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh dear. That is one _cute_ puppy!! Congrats on the new addition!

I've never had to deal with a really bity puppy, but generally I just say "ouch" loudly when the puppy bites. This seems to distract them from the biting and also discourages it. But again, I don't know how effective that method alone would be with a really mouthy pup.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, Seven is ADORABLE! I love reds. 

Now, for the biting.... whenever she does it, let her know that it hurts, whether you actually yip or whatever, then ignore her. She sounds super smart already, so once she realizes biting=no play, she'll stop. If that doesn't work, then just search on here for biting, or ask in general or behaviors. Good luck with her!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

marsha=whitie said:


> Wow, Seven is ADORABLE! I love reds.
> 
> Now, for the biting.... whenever she does it, let her know that it hurts, whether you actually yip or whatever, then ignore her. She sounds super smart already, so once she realizes biting=no play, she'll stop. If that doesn't work, then just search on here for biting, or ask in general or behaviors. Good luck with her!


No offense here... But it is a kind of a different ballgame with these guys.... They work by biting.... Letting the dog know it hurts...... Will create a monster.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> No offense here... But it is a kind of a different ballgame with these guys.... They work by biting.... Letting the dog know it hurts...... Will create a monster.


Maybe you can provide your own explanation of what the OP should do, then.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JB is very right about the biting think, if you let them know it hurts you will create a monster lol, i always used a very gruff NO! to startle them, then replaced my hand with an appropriate toy. now, onto MY pics, now that Im on my home PC lol


























here's more...WARNING... WARNING... thread hijack in progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








-Jo when she was younger, a couple of weeks after she arrived to us.







-Jo when she first arrived at the shalter at 6 wks!!!








More Izze...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Those first two pictures of Joe really look a lot like Sydney in the face. Narrowish and non-symmetrical. Sometimes I have doubts about her being part ACD because she REALLY doesn't act like one. But it seems more and more likely the more ACDs I see. 

Btw, she is lovely!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Charlottes a ACD/Pitbull mix who physically has more Pitbull traits, but you can see the ACD in her non the less!









We never tether her. This was when we were camping at the grand canyon, so we had to.


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> No offense here... But it is a kind of a different ballgame with these guys.... They work by biting.... Letting the dog know it hurts...... Will create a monster.


I never had one issue with it. Zoey is not a monster in any fashion other than jokingly. We did the whole, "OOW" tuck hands up and replace with toy bit. 

There is no need for "gruff" nos or startling a _puppy_ Prevention and redirection work much better IMO


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> No offense here... But it is a kind of a different ballgame with these guys.... They work by biting.... Letting the dog know it hurts...... Will create a monster.


No offense taken. I've never owned a PB ACD, so I was only stating what helped with my Callie when she was a pup and had biting issues. Her name means "beautiful little dragon" for a reason. lol.


kafkabeetle said:


> Maybe you can provide your own explanation of what the OP should do, then.


^^ this.










What happened to Izze's ear?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Cow kicked her & caused blood to pool & damaged the cartilage... It made me sick that it healed that way, she had such pretty ears . As for biting, I was just stating what worked with Izze, she was/is a very hard nosed dog that just thought it was fun when I yelped lol, she was a very horrid puppy, sad to say but she became a great dog. With Jo, the yelping & leaving worked like a charm, but she never really was a big biter tho.

Beetle>> I suspect that Jo is either 'poorly' bred or she has another breed in her wood pile somewhere lol. Either way, she is a great dog. She doesn't act like a typical ACD either other then trying to bite heels while she is playing wih other dogs.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

AHHH a chance to post pictures of one of my girls yes please!! Chloe is a cattle dog mix but it still counts!! 









This one shows her heeler sneakiness lol. any moment Sydney is distracted, in this instance by an itch, Chloe is in for the kill!!









end of a yawn, an embarrassing picture for any human, but Chloe takes it all in stride









Such a smart, happy, wonderful dog!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My Jo is technically I believe a 'mix' also... Of course mixes count!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

This Sport model is Call Me Duke N It Out


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Amos moses>> I just noticed how much your Sydney looks a little like a certain someone else's Sydney... Lol 

Johnny bandit>> Sooo cute!!!!! I officially have a DF crush now


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> Amos moses>> I just noticed how much your Sydney looks a little like a certain someone else's Sydney... Lol
> 
> Johnny bandit>> Sooo cute!!!!! I officially have a DF crush now


This little guy is a Merlin half Brother that belongs to a friend of mine. 

And yes, he is as cocky and confident as he looks.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Amos moses>> I just noticed how much your Sydney looks a little like a certain someone else's Sydney... Lol


Ha! I noticed it too when I first started looking around on this site! Mine doesn't have and ACD that I know of (she was abandoned so who knows though!) I guess we both just love flashy pups!!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Lady!
She is a cross with an ACD and a Stumpy Tail Cattle Dog, natural bob tail.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

KodiBarracuda >> your ACD totally looks like Izze! Now, More pics!!!!!
























-Jo with her daddy 























-I esp like this one


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

more pics 
































-Enjoy


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's my boy, Marlin! When we adopted him, we were told he was a pure bred ACD, but given his semi-floppy ears, I think he either has a slight mix or is just poorly bred. Whatever the case, he's totally a cattle dog!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RCloud..... In my opinion..... (having seen an ACD or two in my years) I say he is all ACD. Our rescue only does dogs that appear to be or are known purebreds. We would accept a dog that looks like yours. 

I say he is a purebred with a large body spot and a blue mottle color. With weak ear leather. None of those things are uncommon.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

BTW here is a shot of Merlin at the National Championship. Courtesy of my friend Dawn Ellis of Outlaw Australian Cattle Dogs.

Look at that free stack...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> RCloud..... In my opinion..... (having seen an ACD or two in my years) I say he is all ACD. Our rescue only does dogs that appear to be or are known purebreds. We would accept a dog that looks like yours.
> 
> I say he is a purebred with a large body spot and a blue mottle color. With weak ear leather. None of those things are uncommon.


Then that's what I'll go with to


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> BTW here is a shot of Merlin at the National Championship. Courtesy of my friend Dawn Ellis of Outlaw Australian Cattle Dogs.
> 
> Look at that free stack...
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0589_169532169738671_1134508_1829631306_n.jpg


*drool* He is such a handsome boy. I love ACD's.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a few more I took earliar.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

And my Charlotte, who we suspect has a tiny bit of heeler in her.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> BTW here is a shot of Merlin at the National Championship. Courtesy of my friend Dawn Ellis of Outlaw Australian Cattle Dogs.
> 
> Look at that free stack...
> 
> ...


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

So I have to ask you ACD lovers, do you think Brighton here has any ACD in his mash up?? It has been suggested a few times so I'm curious what you guys think.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Perhaps a little bit. Aside from the red splotches, I can kind of see ACD in the face!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

BassetMixUp said:


> So I have to ask you ACD lovers, do you think Brighton here has any ACD in his mash up?? It has been suggested a few times so I'm curious what you guys think.


I think a little.... Look at those nice tight feet.... strong and cat like..... That is an ACD trait. The red speckling. double coat. Her eye set looks very ACD in the second photo.


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Then it wasn't so much a highjack as it is me sharing a picture of my 1/16th ACD rofl!

Gorgeous, gorgeous dogs everyone has! I loved scrolling through all the pictures!!


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread is overdue for more Barsky.

I personally find a cattle dogs charm to be in their strong and no-nonsense disposition. So I of course got a complete goofball who has never had a serious moment in his life and loves to dress up. 





































At 17 months, he still hasn't filled out and gotten out of that teenager look. Not sure he ever will. I'm ok with that.

(And if one more person calls him a 'purple heeler' when I say his dad was red and his mom was blue, I'm going to clog 'em! )


----------



## Beka90 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dusty our 7 week old ACD. We were told he was pure bred but no papers so now were unsure, regardless he is our boy


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

So I need to upload a few of my photos. I'm definitely going to subscribe to this thread 














































She's not pure ACD(i don't believe), but you can see she has a good part of her of this breed


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

miss Gem..half ACD, half German Shepherd

5 months old, 18.5" 31lbs



















(she is actually the biggest of the 3 in this pic, she just has a short neck lol)


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful Miss Bugs! How's her energy level? Pretty high I imagine...


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol she is a bit of a nut! I think she would drive any "normal" person up the wall, but I work in a doggy daycare, she comes to work with me and she plays all day..litterally, like 8-9 hours of running and wrestling, then traing time when we get home...only then is she tired lol


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow. She's very lucky then. I wish I could afford + have time to do that with my dog. I spend my evenings + weekends doing as much exercising with her as I can. It's a lot more than I see a lot of owners do with their dogs, but I know it could always be more


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

we always joke my my dogs have no idea how good they have it  this is actually WHY I adopted Gem..I usually go for adults, but I wanted to adopt a puppy this time because of my current position really couldnt be better for raising a high energy puppy lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Jo has "weak" leather, i know her pics dont look it but when she runs they flop all over the place. it really is pretty cute  so cute i just had to hyjack this thread for a sec .


















-we love our tether ball!!!








-common mom, im sleeping!

some pics of Izze, god rest her sweet soul


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I LOVE this picture of Chloe!!


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, that's a wonderful pic amosmoses89!

Here's another one of mine w/ one of her buddies


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy moly they look so much alike!! This would be Chloe's "Are you sure I can't eat the kitty?" face.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

amosmoses89 said:


> I LOVE this picture of Chloe!!


Oh lord, that is the worlds cutest dog. Puts poor Barsky to shame. I love her rounder muzzle.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks!!! We were so worried her ears would never stand upright when she was a pup!!! Her daddy was a blue heeler and her momma was a terrier mix of some sort. She is the smartest sweetest dog I've ever met, aside from my Sydney of course lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, I really liked looking through this thread! Figured I'd add a picture of a dog from a shelter where I used to work... I brought her home for a few nights and fell in love with her. She actually just joined as a member of our dog park Sunday and I'm thrilled to get to see her more often and take more pictures of her. She's so photogenic.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww, Chloe is a doll!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

she is not with me yet, but here is a few pics of Gypsy my mom snapped with her cell phone yesterday. fingers crossed she wont be too mentally screwed up, when my mom visited her they told her that Gypsy has never been outside..apperntly puppies are not allowed outside lest they pick something up[a) she has had all her shots and b) if she is going to catch anything it will be from being locked inside for several months with sick dogs and barred from fresh air] so an almost 6 months old ACD x puppy has been growing up in a tiny cage, never exersized and never been outside..this will be fun. :rant:


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


> she is not with me yet, but here is a few pics of Gypsy my mom snapped with her cell phone yesterday. fingers crossed she wont be too mentally screwed up, when my mom visited her they told her that Gypsy has never been outside..apperntly puppies are not allowed outside lest they pick something up[a) she has had all her shots and b) if she is going to catch anything it will be from being locked inside for several months with sick dogs and barred from fresh air] so an almost 6 months old ACD x puppy has been growing up in a tiny cage, never exersized and never been outside..this will be fun. :rant:


She's beautiful. Heelers are amazingly resilient pups. Just let her explore at her own pace. You might be surprised how little time it takes for her to be running around chasing butterflies and shadows  

My ACD meets her challenges and fears head on and never backs down (unless her daddy says so lol) Good luck!!!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Awh, I really liked looking through this thread! Figured I'd add a picture of a dog from a shelter where I used to work... I brought her home for a few nights and fell in love with her. She actually just joined as a member of our dog park Sunday and I'm thrilled to get to see her more often and take more pictures of her. She's so photogenic.


Izze was also very photogenic (forgive any typos, i dont have auto correct on IE i guess... :/) i dont recall a bad pic i took of her, Jo too... must be a breed thing... wish it would rub off on me, i need that kind of thing when i go to the DMV to renue my drivers liscense LOL.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread needz moar Marlin xD Here's some pictures I took of him outside today, playing with my husband and Charlotte.

It's really cute. When we first adopted him, Marlin didn't know anything about playing ball. He was really over weight and mostly just wanted to run around and explore things, or just sit and not do anything. He had NO play drive. I honestly don't think his old owners ever did anything with him outside of allowing him to chase cattle from time to time. It's been a slow progress, but since we introduced him to the Chuck It and other toys, and showed him how FUN it is to play with them, he's OBSESSED with it! We take them out to run and that's ALL he wants to do! 









Starting off with my absolute favorite picture of him. 


















































































More to come.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

He takes chasing balls very seriously xD









Charlotte managed to beat him to it this time.



















And just for the hell of it, here's a couple of Charlotte:


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Barsky has some sexy dog feet.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

eeloheel said:


> Barsky has some sexy dog feet.


I want to paint his toenails :U


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Miss Bugs said:


>



Is it just me or is the inside of that one ear green?


----------



## L Kathryn (Feb 27, 2012)

My boy as a puppy and now.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> Is it just me or is the inside of that one ear green?


it is, our shelter tattoo's "RHS" into all the dogs ears that they fix, then smear the ink around the ear..easy telltale when doing quick checks that this dog has been spayed/neutered recently, her ear will be green for about 2 weeks


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Best! Hahahhaa


>


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Really liked looking through this thread. At first I did not like the way the ACD looks, but they're starting to grow on me. They look like tough, athletic dogs. According to every "What Breed Is For You?" quiz I've ever taken, the ACD is the most compatible breed for my lifestyle.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, just saw this thread, looked through it, and loved the ACD pics. My gosh there are some gorgeous dogs here! 
I have an ACD mix that I just have to add to this thread. She's my protective and ever loyal little mama.

Here's Bohrah:










She was adopted/rescued from doggie jail nearly 5yrs ago. Right now she is one 7 (soon to be 8 as of tomorrow) rescue babies in my home.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Sloth said:


> Really liked looking through this thread. At first I did not like the way the ACD looks, but they're starting to grow on me. They look like tough, athletic dogs. According to every "What Breed Is For You?" quiz I've ever taken, the ACD is the most compatible breed for my lifestyle.


Growing up obsessed with dogs, the breed never appealed to me. I liked aussies and BCs more because I thought they were prettier. Then I had the opportunity to work with quite a few ACDs. Their personalities won me over to the point where I'd get the warm fuzzies while one was biting my ankles. I was in love. 

I can't wait to have my own cattle dog.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> Growing up obsessed with dogs, the breed never appealed to me. I liked aussies and BCs more because I thought they were prettier. Then I had the opportunity to work with quite a few ACDs. Their personalities won me over to the point where I'd get the warm fuzzies while one was biting my ankles. I was in love.
> 
> I can't wait to have my own cattle dog.


Yeah, I actually really disliked the breed for many, many years. It wasn't until we got Charlotte and there was suspicions that she might be part heeler (and now that we have Marlin, I'm starting to doubt that) that raised my interest in them. Now that we have Marlin, I couldn't imagine having any other breed of dog. It's ACDs from now on for us.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RCloud said:


> Yeah, I actually really disliked the breed for many, many years. It wasn't until we got Charlotte and there was suspicions that she might be part heeler (and now that we have Marlin, I'm starting to doubt that) that raised my interest in them. Now that we have Marlin, I couldn't imagine having any other breed of dog. It's ACDs from now on for us.


Its a sickness I tell ya...


----------

